# labor staff



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

In this midwest state we are having the hardest time keeping a full staff. Not for a lack of work or paycheck, but for various personal reasons; as simple as a lack of spousal trust, to DUI's/no license, to not wanting to work now that the tax check has come in (we'll be back when we've run out of cash) etc. We roof all year, even through our mild winters, any suggestions?


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, keeping a good crew can be a challenge. You will find those that are willing to work or only want to work when they want to...it's sad, but true. So when I have that individual want to take an unexpected leave, I help him along out the door. Nothing worse for the moral of good workers is seeing you keep individuals that don't carry their weight. You mentioned paycheck..I don't know what you pay your crew, but I know I don't want to roof by myself, so I reward my members with pay to reward them for making my business successfull. You didn't say how big your crew is. It might be better to go with a smaller crew, with members that want to work for you year round. Good luck in finding your good employees. We are waiting for good roofing weather here in Montana. Spring arrived and with it a good blast of winter..:thumbdown:


----------

